# Fast Draw? Nope too late!



## MA-Caver (Apr 15, 2009)

Bob Munden claims 18 world records on being the fastest draw ever!
Granted he has a special made gun and holster... the speed is quite remarkable. 200ths of a second is purty dang quick thar pardner. 
[yt]wLnmvseCseI[/yt]
I can admire his skill, and can forgive that cocky attitude. 
Can't say much for that big wooden badge he wears though.

Speed is one thing... here's another on his accuracy. 

[yt]dYdkt7yIFLY[/yt]


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, thats pretty crazy stuff.  Have you seen the sword video of the guy who cuts 6mm Airsoft BB's in half, from the draw, while they are being shot at him out of an airsoft gun?  Crazy good, like Bob.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah but can he get a date?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Apr 15, 2009)

I've seen Bob live. The funny thing about Bob is when he's "Cocky" he can back it up. So it's not really being "Cocky" just a lack of humbleness. But when you can do that, eh. My favorite Bob story involves a playing card. At a shooting convention someone made the off hand comment that you can't slice a playing card in mid-air. Bob asked to see the commenter's gun. He managed it on the third try. Not bad for "The Fastest Gun Who Ever Lived". If you're gunna talk like that, back it up. And Bob can.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Apr 15, 2009)

Impressive!

I've seen strobe photography that clocked a Taekwon-Doin doing a punch timed at .03 seconds, which has a longer trajectory than drawing a pistol like in the video but that was phenomenal, especially when coupled with his accuracy!

Pax,

Chris


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 15, 2009)

I met him and saw him perform when I was about 10...his speed defies belief.


----------



## Guardian (Apr 15, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Yeah but can he get a date?


 
Thanks, I desperately needed that laugh today.

This dude is quick for sure.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Apr 15, 2009)

His wife holds several records as well. I'm told arguments are settled pretty quickly in the Munden household!


----------



## Bikewr (Apr 20, 2009)

I have never been all that knocked out over Mr. Munden.    Way back in 1966 or so, I got a copy of Bill Jordan's "No Second Place Winner", a little book on gunfighting intended for the law enforcement officer.

Jordan was the Chief Border Patrol Inspector at the time he wrote the book, and had served during a period when they were averaging one "incident" every week or so.
He could, using a standard S&W revolver in a standard police "Border Patrol" rig, draw and hit the K-zone of a standard silhouette target in .21 seconds.

That's including reaction time, at 7 yards distance.   

Munden uses a heavily modified SAA which he carries in a rig which holds it in an "almost-drawn" position.  All he has to do is rock it slightly while fanning that oversized hammer....

I'm much more impressed with the current run of combat pistol champions, who use service weapons, full-power ammo, and shoot under realistic conditions.


----------



## kaizasosei (Apr 20, 2009)

Smokin' beautiful!



j


----------



## zDom (Apr 20, 2009)

Bikewr said:


> .
> 
> I'm much more impressed with the current run of combat pistol champions, who use service weapons, full-power ammo, and shoot under realistic conditions.



To me, they are both impresssive for different reasons.


----------



## tellner (Apr 20, 2009)

Definitely a superior genetic mutant


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 20, 2009)

Trinity is faster!

[yt]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HTmVLHXn3H4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HTmVLHXn3H4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/yt]


----------



## Deaf Smith (Apr 20, 2009)

There is a tombstone with the inscription:

Here lies Mr. Jones. He said, "DRAW!", but I already had.

Remember that.

Deaf


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 20, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> There is a tombstone with the inscription:
> 
> Here lies Mr. Jones. He said, "DRAW!", but I already had.
> 
> ...


Yeah, and remember this (paraphrased) "...some guys always trying to ice skate up-hill"... ~Blade


----------



## GBlues (Apr 20, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Trinity is faster!
> 
> [yt]
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HTmVLHXn3H4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HTmVLHXn3H4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> [/yt]


 
'Nobody' was faster....too!


----------



## Deaf Smith (Apr 20, 2009)

Long time ago, in a James Colburn movie, "Waterhole Number 3", Roger Miller sang this:

"Never draw against a man that is faster than you.
You've sang your last diddy
You've kissed your last filly
You've played your last hand if you do."

I really liked Rogers singing.

Deaf


----------



## Zombievt (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's another gentleman for you, FBI Agent "Jelly" Brice.







In this photo from a Life magazine article in 1945, Agent Brice is shown dropping a silver dollar from shoulder level, drawing and firing before the coin passed his waist. About 2/5ths of a second.


----------



## GBlues (Apr 21, 2009)

Zombievt said:


> Here's another gentleman for you, FBI Agent "Jelly" Brice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah my grandfather used to talk about him. Guy was unbelievalby fast. He was granddads hero.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 21, 2009)

Bryce was definitely something else...IIRC, someone once commented on his speed by saying "if you blink, you'll die in the dark."


----------



## Deaf Smith (Apr 21, 2009)

Trinity was my hero! Why he shoots almost as good as I do;-)

And I'm so fast... sometimes I go back in time.

Deaf


----------

